# Crazy Goat Girl



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, I don't really breed fish. But I'll tell you what I do breed, and I breed them with such a passion that most people think I'm crazy;

GOAT CRAZY!!

I love my goats, of which I have 3 girls (called does) who are pregnant. I mostly breed American Alpines, a standard sized breed; but I also currently have two Nigerian Dwarfs. I got one originally after I sold out most of my Alpine stock, turned out she was pregnant, so I kept her daughter. Now I breed the two for pet stock.

My big girl, Lissa, is due to kid early May, and based on her belly I'm hoping for twins! Goats have about a 5month gestation, so it's been a long wait for us! I'm also hoping for some girls to keep and increase our Alpine stock, but 3 breedings and 4 boys/0 girls means not much hope for the gender haha.

The two dwarves are due later. Pheobe, the original momma, is due mid to late May, and her daughter, Rosie, is due Early June, right around my birthday :-D :-D

Here are some pictures of the girls. We breed the Alpines for show and milk production, and the Nigerians are pet stock for new owners and local kids in 4H :-D :-D

Lissa (registered name Bedlam Manor's Mercedes)
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...57609171_190345977698599_470634_3307410_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...17317_190345977698599_730949_1913585928_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...245485_190345977698599_765740_892329641_n.jpg



Pheobe, Nigerian Dwarf One
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...0206368253608_830378607_6912651_7998155_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...0099360668608_830378607_6074758_7998707_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...0099360983608_830378607_6074772_2232671_n.jpg

Size Comparison between Dwarf and Alpine:
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...0099361248608_830378607_6074781_5961350_n.jpg

ROSIE who is my baby:
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...0203774708608_830378607_6891517_5892963_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...0209945948608_830378607_6948711_5505604_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...50272847438608_830378607_7437321_602511_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...12372_190345977698599_765736_1215902647_n.jpg

All three of our Current resident Does together:
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...90688671_190345977698599_476854_7944955_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...45476_190345977698599_765741_1271966756_n.jpg

Past Babies of the farm (because they are two cute to pass up):

Davy Hollow's Vittoria (itty bitty vitty):
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...0203774778608_830378607_6891521_4190463_n.jpg

Davy Hollow's Nicodemus (Nico):
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...0203775168608_830378607_6891539_3624361_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...0203774843608_830378607_6891525_5832949_n.jpg

The Twins; Davy Hollow's Demetrius (white) & Davy Hollow's Kirby (black):
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne..._424867238607_830378607_4644366_4037866_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...50203775118608_830378607_6891537_493008_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne..._424867353607_830378607_4644377_3632205_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne..._424867443607_830378607_4644384_7683058_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne..._424867318607_830378607_4644373_8149887_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...4_399289288607_830378607_4001857_417198_n.jpg

Almost 4 months and still trying to fit under momma:
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne..._424867018607_830378607_4644350_4858050_n.jpg

Rosie and her brother Thor:
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...50203775613608_830378607_6891563_475991_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...0203774683608_830378607_6891516_1060724_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...0203775218608_830378607_6891542_7541646_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...150206366958608_830378607_6912644_82394_n.jpg

Davy Hollow's Maximus (Max):
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...0210115168608_830378607_6950156_7642120_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...0210115258608_830378607_6950160_7636172_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...0210115228608_830378607_6950157_8175874_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...0210115453608_830378607_6950165_8013641_n.jpg



AND THATS IT for now haha
I know, its an influx of pictures, but its only a thimble full of the large number I have. I'm always willing to talk and share more if anyone is interested :-D :-D Though of course, with the number of links here, no one will probably read this :roll:


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

I LOVE GOATS!

I used to work at a vet's office, and actually got to assist with a c-section on a momma goat. I was in charge of baby goat feeding until the mother was back on her feet. Most adorable baby animal ever. Hands down. The kids were just so adorably stubborn. They were obviously hungry, but it took me forever to convince them that the bottles had milk.  Another time, I literally had to grab a goat by the horns to keep him still for a short procedure. He wasn't enthused in the least bit. Fun times.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh they are so adorable!! 

I just love goats and would love to get some one day.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Edit: Sorry for the double post. My internet is doing funky things tonight. LOL


----------

